# Suche einen Positionsschalter mit mechanischer Verlängerung



## Waelder (29 August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche für eine Wasserklappensteuerung (im Freien, -20°C bis ca 40°C + Sonneneinstrahlung) ein Positionsschalter. Das Blöde ist das die Schalter annähernd im Wasser stehen und auch im Winter mit Eis bedeckt werden können. So in regelmässigen abständen ersaufen die bisher eingesetzten.
Gibt es keine Mechanische Verlängerungsachse a la Bowdenzug, dass ich die Schalter ins trockene Verlegen kann ? Sollte aber dann schon 5 Meter lang sein. U.U wären auch induktive Sensoren i.o Müssen aber das ständige Wasser und Kälte abkönnen. 



grün = senkrechte position der Klappe
lila = waagerechte position der Klappe
rot = momentane Positionschalter

Danke vom Wälder


----------



## TimoK (29 August 2012)

Was wäre denn mit einem Lasertaster o.ä., der oberhalb des Wasserstands positioniert wird? Kann das "linke" Wasser höher stehen als die Klappe selbst? Was wäre mit einem Seilzug, vielleicht etwas wartungsintensiver, die Schaltung ist aber ausserhalb des Wassers positioniert.

Eine mechanische Verlängerung könntest du doch über einen geführten Stab erhalten, der dann einen normalen Taster betätigt. Ginge das?

GRuß
Timo


----------



## Waelder (29 August 2012)

@TimoVoss
Ja das Linke Wasser kann u.U. höher stehen als die Klappe. Die Klappe sogar überfluten. Das zugeführte Wasser ist direkt von einem Fluss und kann auch Festmaterial wie z.B. Holz oder Äste im Winter auch Eisschollen enthalten. Einen empfindlichen Sensor brauche ich da gar nicht erst einbauen. Leider


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 August 2012)

Hallo

Nimm doch einen Pneumatik-Schalter.
Schalter----->Druckluftschlauch----->Kontaktblock

Die sind Robust, und du kannst die Elektrik ins trockene verlegen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Waelder (29 August 2012)

Oha wenn ich da was Google... ich sag nur Waschmaschine,Whirrpool und Schwimmbad..  das wird noch was werden.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 August 2012)

Hallo Waelder

Sowas in der art meinte ich, die habe ich aber auch schon als Grenztaster und Einbauschalter gesehen.
(an das andere ende der leitung kommt dann natürlich ein Druckschalter, den finde ich nur gerade nicht)

http://de.rs-online.com/web/c/schalter/fussschalter-und-zubehor/fussschalter-betatigungsbalg/

Andere idee: Induktive Sensoren bekommt man doch in IP67!
Dann wäre unter Wasser tauchen doch kein Problem!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 August 2012)

Wie präzise müssen die Schalter arbeiten? Eventuell kann man Schwimmerschalter (sogenannte Birnen) missbrauchen, die an der Klappe starr befestigt sind.


----------



## det (29 August 2012)

Hallo Wälder,

bei Baumer gibt es Ultraschall Füllstandssensoren, natürlich Wasserdicht. Ich weiß nur nicht ob die mit Eisbelag auch noch funzen. Einfach mal anrufen und beraten lassen.

Grüße

Detlef


----------



## Waelder (30 August 2012)

@Dagobert
Eigentlich muss das dingens nicht präzise sein, die Klappe wird mit Hydraulik bewegt, blöderweise steht der Zylinder voll im Wasser ja nach Lage der Klappe sonst hätte ich da was machen können. So "ungefähr" Stellungsrückmeldung wäre schon i.o. 

@det
Ultraschall kann ich vergessen leider.

@Unimog
die Schalter habe ich auch schon angesehen. Aber die sind mir ein wenig zu Empfindlich. Ich hab mir mal von IFM einen rausgesucht und zwar den : http://www.ifm.com/products/de/ds/IFM212.htm 
das dingens müsste es eigentlich ab können.

Ich freu mich schon auf die Montage :-( voll im Wasser und Matsch... :s11:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 August 2012)

Waelder schrieb:


> @Dagobert
> Eigentlich muss das dingens nicht präzise sein... :s11:


Na dann nimm doch meinen Vorschlag an! Mit Wasser oder Feuchtigkeit hast du dann erst einmal keine Probleme mehr. Weißt du was ich meine? Du mußt die Dinger nur irgendwie an der Klappe befestigen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwimmerschalter


----------



## winnman (15 September 2012)

wie wärs mit nivotester von Endress und Hauser FTW 32# und einem Robusten Kontakt (Muss nur elektrisch mit dem Wasserstand Fühlung bekommen, kann auch entsprechend in Deckung verbaut werden, haben wir mindesens 50 so bei unseren KW im Einsatz)?


----------

